# Crawler



## fradycakes (Dec 21, 2012)

We got our crawler today, best thing so far is the sales rep bought our lunch lol. The camera is pretty damn awesome though


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

What the heck is that thing?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> What the heck is that thing?


 camera


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

No snow tires? In January??? :wacko:

:jester:

(Jealous)


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

fradycakes said:


> We got our crawler today, best thing so far is the sales rep bought our lunch lol. The camera is pretty damn awesome though


 Whats a set up like that cost ?
Hoe far can you run it ?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> camera


No kidding.. It's massive.. What size pipe is it for?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Hope you get more use than mine. Passed up several before I got one, had to turn one down when I got it due to repairs, and now it sits since being repaired.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> Hope you get more use than mine. Passed up several before I got one, had to turn one down when I got it due to repairs, and now it sits since being repaired.


Story if my life with most new equipment. After a year of collecting dust, then the jobs start to come in.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

that looks like a very cool camera how many jobs does it take to recoup the cost of equipment ? will it work on a 4 inch house line or is it for larger size only?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## fradycakes (Dec 21, 2012)

6" to 60", after 24" they recommend buying an elevator for it, another $12,000..this was $68,000


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

fradycakes said:


> 6" to 60", after 24" they recommend buying an elevator for it, another $12,000..this was $68,000


Well that explains lunch! 

How can a remote control car with a camera strapped to it cost so much 



Guys I'm going into the crawler business!!!


----------



## fradycakes (Dec 21, 2012)

Damn good lunch lol has a camera on the back as well and 1,000' of cable. Best zoom in I've seen on a crawler too. Well worth it, if we get work to pay for it


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

fradycakes said:


> Damn good lunch lol has a camera on the back as well and 1,000' of cable. Best zoom in I've seen on a crawler too. Well worth it, if we get work to pay for it


Wait it's not even wireless??? 

Mine will be wireless and I am aiming at a $50,000 price point


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Wait it's not even wireless???
> 
> Mine will be wireless and I am aiming at a $50,000 price point


Cell reception in some homes blow. Wonder how good it would be in a metal pipe?


----------



## fradycakes (Dec 21, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Wait it's not even wireless???
> 
> Mine will be wireless and I am aiming at a $50,000 price point


Hope your battery doesn't die


----------



## fradycakes (Dec 21, 2012)

They are also in the process of creating an arm to reach out and grab debris for this setup


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

fradycakes said:


> Hope your battery doesn't die


Could you imagine !!! 

Talk about an " OH SHOIT " moment.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Cell reception in some homes blow. Wonder how good it would be in a metal pipe?


My uncle designed how submarines communicate for the Navy , I'm pretty sure with some help I will find a solution


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

fradycakes said:


> Hope your battery doesn't die


With battery technology the way it is I can get more than 1000' and the computer can allow my crawler to only go half the distance that a whole battery can go (with a 5% emergency power left). 

The tricky part is finding a German engineer to design the adjustable wheel base to adapt automatically to the pipe size


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

The camera guys around here average about $2.00 pr. Lineal ft. But you can knock out some footage in a day


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> The camera guys around here average about $2.00 pr. Lineal ft. But you can knock out some footage in a day


One local says $2500 a day including travel and one at $250 per hour also including drive time.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> The camera guys around here average about $2.00 pr. Lineal ft. But you can knock out some footage in a day


Is there a minimum?


----------

